# Seeking Players in NE Wisconsin for gaming group



## solar4lare (Aug 4, 2008)

I am in the process of putting together a group to gather in the Appleton area, once monthly or so, on a Sunday.  The specifics will depend on the players' schedules.  I am planning to run D&D 4th Edition and/or Shadowrun 4th Edition (depends upon players), but all the players don't necessarily require experience, nor would you be required to possess any books (though it does help)  I have any materials you may need.  If interested please reply here or send me an email at smokeshow85@yahoo.com with something relative in the subject line.


----------

